# LOW PERFECTIONS Bike Club Soledad Ca



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are LOW PETRFECTIONS Bike Club!!!!  

Big Marios Cherry Ripe!!








Mikes Trike!








Goochs UnderWorld Fantasay!















Boners Evil Turns!








Moies Orange Bang!








Mike Rangels Bike!








Anthonys Calypso Twist!








Joses Wish Master!








Marios Wild Suspense


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 12 2009, 10:41 PM~13870429
> * Here are LOW PETRFECTIONS Bike Club!!!!
> 
> Mike Rangels Bike!
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DAMN U GUYS HAVE SOME BADASS BIKES!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Goochs UnderWorld Fantasy!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2009, 10:49 PM~13870496
> *DAMN U GUYS HAVE SOME BADASS BIKES!!!
> *


Thanks Bro!! We go way back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This bike...










Is now this one...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2009, 09:49 PM~13870488
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2009, 11:21 PM~13870739
> *This bike...
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmm takes me back to the good old day when i was a low perfection


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks for bring these memorys back gooch


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


wuz up Mario r u planning next year's carshow? :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt for my old club


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 10:39 AM~13873595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey whats up El Raider? This is not Mario. Im Gooch Marios bro...


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 13 2009, 08:42 AM~13872534
> *thanks for bring these memorys back gooch
> *


No Problema Mike!! Those were some good ol times back then too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 15 2009, 07:55 AM~13894889
> *No Problema Mike!! Those were some good ol times back then too!!! :biggrin:
> *


yup u guys coming to our show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wild Suspense is my favorite bike from that club. That's one of my all time favorite bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 12 2009, 10:41 PM~13870429
> * Here are LOW PETRFECTIONS Bike Club!!!!
> 
> Big Marios Cherry Ripe!!
> ...



SWEET ASS BIKE HOMIES !


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 15 2009, 02:51 PM~13898618
> *SWEET ASS BIKE HOMIES !
> *


Thanks Bro!!! Appreciate that!!! We all put alot of work into all those bikes over the years!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 15 2009, 02:49 PM~13898599
> *Wild Suspense is my favorite bike from that club.  That's one of my all time favorite bikes :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah me and my Bro Mario put alot of hours into that bike!! It went thru alot of changes that alot of some people out there do not even realize!! Alot of haters you know what I me?? I did all the bodywork on it and Chrome Yellow paint job on it!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 16 2009, 08:07 PM~13908495
> *Yeah me and my Bro Mario put alot of hours into that bike!! It went thru alot of changes that alot of some people out there do not even realize!! Alot of haters you know what I me?? I did all the bodywork on it and Chrome Yellow paint job on it!!
> *



My bro is willing to put up Wild Suspense for Sale!! Any offers???   :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Are you guys bringing the bikes out too any shows?


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 16 2009, 08:24 PM~13908605
> *Are you guys bringing the bikes out too any shows?
> *


Right now not too many plans to hit any of the shows. We will have to see.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

300


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 16 2009, 09:28 PM~13909083
> *300
> *


Is that the starting bid Mike?? :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 16 2009, 09:32 PM~13909124
> *Is that the starting bid Mike?? :biggrin:
> *


yup lol got any more pics of my bike


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 16 2009, 09:42 PM~13909185
> *yup lol got any more pics of my bike
> *


you what bro I thought I did! I have to look thru my collection. Once I find them I will send the to you bro!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool u guys not comeing to the fresno show tomorrow


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 16 2009, 09:46 PM~13909220
> *cool u guys not comeing to the fresno show tomorrow
> *


No bro none of us were able to make it! Im actaully over in the valley but still can not make it. You going out there?? Its pretty hot so be prepared!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im already here bro its hella hot lol so wat do u think of my bike now came a long way huh


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah it was pretty hot! Im down here in Lindsay about 45 mins from Fresno. Your bike looks good bro!! Has come a long way! What class do you enter in? Semi Custom or Mild Custom??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

semi


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 16 2009, 10:01 PM~13909340
> *semi
> *


Lets see when I bring UnderWorld Fantasy out of retirement and take your bike on bro LOL!!!  Just messin :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ok sounds good


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Good Luck tomorrow at the show Bro!! Are you the only one showing from you club?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

no


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 16 2009, 08:17 PM~13908548
> *My bro is willing to put up Wild Suspense for Sale!! Any offers???     :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

do u have any turn tables for sale


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 19 2009, 07:51 PM~13940376
> *do u have any turn tables for sale
> *


I actually had a box frame and Made by Saul Vargas. It used belong to his bros trike Gangsta Madness!! All it needed  was a motor but Im not sure if I still have it laying around?????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 19 2009, 06:53 PM~13940410
> *I actually had a box frame and Made by Saul Vargas. It used belong to his bros trike Gangsta Madness!! All it needed   was a motor but Im not sure if I still have it laying around?????
> *


Gansta was a bad ass 3 wheeler.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Any one remember the Crow???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Keep posting them og pics! :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I STILL GOT THESE......


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 19 2009, 08:44 PM~13941089
> *Gansta was a bad ass 3 wheeler.
> *


Yeah Gangsta Madness was a nice trike!!!

Anyone have any pics of it?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 22 2009, 11:39 AM~13968956
> *Any one remember the Crow???
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the crow was legions?


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 27 2009, 10:39 AM~14013904
> *I thought the crow was legions?
> *


Last I saw it was in Vegas back in day and it was with Finest Kreations


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 12 2009, 10:41 PM~13870429
> * Here are LOW PETRFECTIONS Bike Club!!!!
> 
> Big Marios Cherry Ripe!!
> ...


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Mike Rangels Bike!! BACK IN Da DAY!!!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

More Pics Of WILD SUSPENSE!!

















With Underworld Fantasy's handle bars & sissy bar while parts were still being made for Wild Suspense!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

More UNDERWORLD FANTASY!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice back in the day


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 30 2009, 03:12 PM~14047552
> *Mike Rangels Bike!! BACK IN Da DAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


and here it is now :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 23 2009, 09:11 AM~13977468
> *I STILL GOT THESE......
> 
> 
> ...


hey Bro Mario was looking for that plaque!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i keepon forgeting to take it back to him .


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

are u guy going to the san berna show


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 30 2009, 04:28 PM~14048039
> *i keepon forgeting to take it back to him .
> *


When ever you remember bro!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

maybe ill leave it whit jesse next time i see him


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 30 2009, 05:03 PM~14048202
> *maybe ill leave it whit jesse next time i see him
> *


Yeah just let me know know if you do bro! :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 30 2009, 04:30 PM~14048047
> *are u guy going to the san berna show
> *


No bro I wont be able to make it. I have a graduation to go to!!  Take some pics so I can check it out!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 30 2009, 05:03 PM~14048202
> *maybe ill leave it whit jesse next time i see him
> *


I'll keep it :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 03:26 PM~14085372
> *I'll keep it  :biggrin:
> *


Then you can answer to Mario!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 8 2009, 08:58 AM~14125231
> *Then you can answer to Mario!!! :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 10 2009, 11:18 AM~14150338
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Mike!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

WHEN U THINKING ABOUT COMEING BACK OUT UR A SEMI HUH IM A MILD HAVE U SEEN THE POISON BIKE


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 10 2009, 11:52 AM~14150608
> *WHEN U THINKING ABOUT COMEING BACK OUT UR A SEMI HUH IM A MILD HAVE U SEEN THE POISON BIKE
> *


Not to sure if I want to bring it back out. Lately I been wanting and If I do I want to do it all over for my son. Im mild to or semi depending on the show I guess. Yeah the Poison bike is nice! Where is the owner of that bike from?


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 10 2009, 11:52 AM~14150608
> *WHEN U THINKING ABOUT COMEING BACK OUT UR A SEMI HUH IM A MILD HAVE U SEEN THE POISON BIKE
> *


How did you do in San Berdoo??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 10 2009, 01:39 PM~14151553
> *Not to sure if I want to bring it back out. Lately I been wanting and If I do I want to do it all over for my son. Im mild to or semi depending on the show I guess. Yeah the Poison bike is nice! Where is the owner of that bike from?
> *


hes from Salinas his name is carlos


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 10 2009, 01:47 PM~14151621
> *How did you do in San Berdoo??
> *


I took 2nd


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Wild Suspense cover shot on LRB!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

I remember I went to a show out there for these guys a long time ago. Thought I won first place with my trike but as I was getting in my truck they told me that I had taken third and needed to switch trophies. :tears: :biggrin: 
Any of you guys remember that? I had this trike out there.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 11 2009, 04:10 PM~14163798
> *I remember I went to a show out there for these guys a long time ago. Thought I won first place with my trike but as I was getting in my truck they told me that I had taken third and needed to switch trophies.  :tears:  :biggrin:
> Any of you guys remember that? I had this trike out there.
> 
> ...


i was there it was at the ymca in soledad back in 98


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 11 2009, 04:10 PM~14163798
> *I remember I went to a show out there for these guys a long time ago. Thought I won first place with my trike but as I was getting in my truck they told me that I had taken third and needed to switch trophies.  :tears:  :biggrin:
> Any of you guys remember that? I had this trike out there.
> 
> ...


Whats up bro!! Yeah I remember your trike!! Sorry about that back then!! That was a bad mistake on are end back then!!!  Your trike is nice!!!  Do you still have it??


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Any one interested in buying some custom molded mirrors like these? Let me know? :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 11 2009, 07:04 PM~14165362
> *Any one interested in buying some custom molded mirrors like these? Let me know? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the mirrors


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 11 2009, 05:40 PM~14165172
> *Whats up bro!! Yeah I remember your trike!! Sorry about that back then!! That was a bad mistake on are end back then!!!    Your trike is nice!!!   Do you still have it??
> *


 :roflmao: Don't trip bro. Yeah I still have the trike and it still looks pretty damn good just need a little chrome work. I also have this still. These are recent pics.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 11 2009, 09:28 PM~14166911
> *:roflmao:  Don't trip bro. Yeah I still have the trike and it still looks pretty damn good just need a little chrome work. I also have this still. These are recent pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember that bike too!!Nice Paint!!! Do you still talk to Anthony?? Was that his bike or yours??? :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 12 2009, 06:20 AM~14169728
> *Yeah I remember that bike too!!Nice Paint!!! Do you still talk to Anthony?? Was that his bike or yours??? :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah after 15 years I still can't get rid of his ass. :biggrin: The bike was Anthony's but I ended up getting it from him a while back. Thinking about getting some custom parts for it. I also have another trike that I'm working on little by little for my stepson.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 12 2009, 04:44 PM~14174580
> *Yeah after 15 years I still can't get rid of his ass.  :biggrin:  The bike was Anthony's but I ended up getting it from him a while back. Thinking about getting some custom parts for it. I also have another trike that I'm working on little by little for my stepson.
> *


Thats cool Bro!! Tell Anthony Me and my bro Mario said whats up!! Im Gooch!!! Yeah I my bike which has some wear on the paint. Im thinking of re-doing the paint and some new parts for my son! Just not sure what theme to do it???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

the good old days


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 16 2009, 02:48 PM~14208735
> *the good old days
> 
> 
> ...


Dats back in Da Day Bro!!!Where was that in Fresno if I remember right? I think it was Summer Fest right?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

this was at a salinas streetlow show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 16 2009, 02:57 PM~14208791
> *Dats back in Da Day Bro!!!Where was that in Fresno if I remember right? I think it was Summer Fest right?
> *


yup we stayed at ur uncles house


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Some more Old School Bike pics from over there years I dugg up!! Check them out!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD !


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 1 2009, 05:27 PM~14354327
> *Some more Old School Bike pics from over there years I dugg up!! Check them out!!
> 
> 
> ...


always one of my favs :cheesy:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for sharing these pics of Casinooooooooooo dreamin and Storm(never seen a nice pic of it!)


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Pics of Wild Suspense in raw metal during the build!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Low Perfections photo shoot at Soledad high back in the Day!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Wild Suspense LRB Cover photo shoot !!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Joses Wish Master in Vegas Super Show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

16inch Frame i painted back in the day!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

My Nephews Orange Bang!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Wild Suspense in the early stages!!! :0


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

check it out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486139


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

here are some new pics of Anthonys old twist.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

rims look good


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 29 2009, 09:27 PM~14622916
> *here are some new pics of Anthonys old twist.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

jessica posing on at the king city show last year
















last year that we showed it in frisco








last year that we showed it in bakersfield
















my son Damian taking his place. he will grow in to it.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jul 29 2009, 09:43 PM~14623099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Bro!! You taking the bike out to King City this year?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: we need to take a og low perfections pic wareing the shirts of the clubs we are in now.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 1 2009, 04:27 PM~14354327
> *Some more Old School Bike pics from over there years I dugg up!! Check them out!!
> 
> 
> ...


the owners need to pull these out one last time


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

2 Members: Clown confution, El raider
sup jesse


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 10 2009, 12:17 AM~14431109
> *16inch Frame i painted back in the day!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  








i saw this frame in a show :biggrin: clean bike


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 29 2009, 11:27 PM~14624020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How long ago was that Bro?? Do you know if the bike was flying a Mi Vida plaque? The bike back then belong to a friend of mine named Martin. Not sure if he still owns it? It even was featured in Street Customs magazine back then when I first painted it.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 29 2009, 09:52 PM~14623172
> *Looks Good Bro!! You taking the bike out to King City this year?
> *


yes. i'm trying to re-do the air system on it for the show. i got it to work but i keep on braking the air fitting. i haven't had time to work on it. but this week coming up i will. as soon as i get back from hot august nights in reno.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

@ King City Show 8/9/2009


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

as I see all these beautiful oldschool bikes, im happy I went with a gold chrome combo, thats just the way it should be :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice pics what's up LOW PERFECTIONS


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

My Bike Under World Fantasy back in da day!!!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

In Vegas 2001!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

My Bike before it became UnderWorld Fantasy


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 29 2009, 10:19 AM~14919149
> *My Bike before it became UnderWorld Fantasy
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats me sitting down man that was way back in the days


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

that was at summer fest in fresno


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lots of respect for being so long in the game homies!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 29 2009, 11:38 AM~14919693
> *lots of respect for being so long in the game homies!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 29 2009, 10:29 AM~14919209
> *that was at summer fest in fresno
> *


It was hot that day Bro!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 29 2009, 11:38 AM~14919693
> *lots of respect for being so long in the game homies!!!
> *


Thanks Bro!!!! I took a long break but now im back into it!!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Some more old school bikes from Sacaramento Super Show in 95 and 96!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

More Old School Pics!!!!

Oakland in 97!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Fresno L.G Show!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Back in 94 in Watsonville L.G Show!!!









San Jose in 96!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

In Lindsay Ca in 1996


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 30 2009, 12:46 AM~14924139
> *Some more old school bikes from Sacaramento Super Show in 95 and 96!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn. loving this one


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 29 2009, 10:05 PM~14924288
> *In Lindsay Ca in 1996
> 
> 
> ...



Some good pics homie! Keep them coming!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 30 2009, 08:21 PM~14930306
> *Some good pics homie! Keep them coming!
> *



Thanks Bro!! I will  keep on doing that!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CARSHOW
Place: Cesar E. Chavez Elementary School
Add: 1225 Towt St
Salinas Ca
Date: 10/3/09
Roll in : from 9am to 11am
show :11 am to 4:30pm 

HOPE TO SEE LOW PERFECTIONS THERE


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 29 2009, 11:33 AM~15218643
> *CARSHOW
> Place: Cesar E. Chavez Elementary School
> Add: 1225 Towt St
> ...


We wont make it out there bro!!  Sorry about that!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

it's all good bro hope everything is ok


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1st annual second look & Cesar Chavez Middle School Bike/ car model/art show support our 8th graders go to Washington DC shows @ 440 Arthur rd Watsonville 95076 Bikes $15 car models $10 art $10 spectators $5.00 entry 
show date: 2/6/10 
set up: 8 to 11 am
show : 11 to 4pm
I know there are a lot of bikes here in the 831 but if you don't have one then go check them out your $5.00 will go to a great cause......


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup bro


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 29 2010, 06:09 PM~17345067
> *sup bro
> *


Wats up Mikey!!


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice pictures
alot of firme old-schoool bikes...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Apr 29 2010, 06:04 PM~17345018
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *



long time no see u in here


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 30 2010, 02:41 AM~17349172
> *:thumbsup: nice pictures
> alot of firme old-schoool bikes...
> *



Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 08:19 PM~17355923
> *long time no see u in here
> *


Hey Whats up Raider??? Yeah I have been busy Bro!! How have you been??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 3 2010, 07:58 AM~17371820
> *Hey Whats up Raider??? Yeah I have been busy Bro!! How have you been??
> *



same ol same ol
went to a show on sat in sunnyvale and to a show in Gonzales on sun :biggrin: how u been?


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 3 2010, 11:35 AM~17373957
> *same ol same ol
> went to a show on sat in sunnyvale and to a show in Gonzales on sun  :biggrin:  how u been?
> *


Dats cool!! Did you Place?? I have been good Bro!! Just busy with work and trying to buy my first pad!! So I put alot of things on hold for now.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Old School Video I dug up of Casino Dreamin!!!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 30 2009, 03:16 PM~14047576
> *More Pics Of WILD SUSPENSE!!
> 
> 
> ...


mario bike was my fAv back n the days dam been that long lol


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Check out his Video of Casino Dreamin that I dug up from back in the day!!!
The last time i saw this Bike!


http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk189/e...2010_161620.flv


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 5 2010, 10:20 PM~17405228
> *Old School Video I dug up of Casino Dreamin!!!
> 
> *


great footage


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 7 2010, 08:28 PM~17424741
> *Check out his Video of Casino Dreamin that I dug up from back in the day!!!
> The last time i saw this Bike!
> http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk189/e...2010_161620.flv
> *


good lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 10 2009, 09:10 AM~14724663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i never seen this bike before, i love the graf theme! is it still around?


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 7 2010, 10:09 PM~17425177
> *great footage
> *



Thakns Bro! I will see if I could post some more when I get a chance.!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 7 2010, 10:21 PM~17425271
> *good lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 8 2010, 08:11 AM~17427196
> *:0
> *


sup u guys going to that artichoke fest on the 15 - 16th


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Whats up Mikey!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 8 2010, 08:13 AM~17427213
> *Whats up Mikey!!!!!  :wave:
> *


not much just got off work


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 8 2010, 08:12 AM~17427210
> *sup u guys going to that artichoke fest on the 15 - 16th
> *


Not sure Bro!!! You going out there?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 8 2010, 08:39 AM~17427357
> *Not sure Bro!!! You going out there?
> *


yeah im takeing my bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> More Pics Of WILD SUSPENSE!!
> 
> With Underworld Fantasy's handle bars & sissy bar while parts were still being made for Wild Suspense!
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@May 12 2009, 11:41 PM~13870429
> * Here are LOW PETRFECTIONS Bike Club!!!!
> 
> Big Marios Cherry Ripe!!
> ...



these where the good old days we would see you guys everywhere


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 21 2010, 03:49 PM~19386666
> *these where the good old days we would see you guys everywhere
> *


yup i miss those days those guys were down to go any ware we even had a trailer for our bikes


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

djgooch said:


> 16inch Frame i painted back in the day!!!


 Just saw this frame at Lowrider magazine show in Arizona..! Still looks the same..!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

What's up Mikey ready for the show on sat?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup
im going to both shows this weekend


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Where is the other show at?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Salinas streetlow


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like a busy weekend


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ima see if my homie oneofakind will take a pic of our bikes together


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> ima see if my homie oneofakind will take a pic of our bikes together


Ya that would be cool bro!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

djgooch said:


> Ya that would be cool bro!


Was up homie how many bikes you guys takin to Soledad


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Was up homie how many bikes you guys takin to Soledad


Whats up bro? Jus 3 bikes. Mine my nephews n my brothers bike. We are not to active n the shows right but live n Soledad n have support n our own hometown.. Are guys bringing down any bikes?


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djgooch said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Impalas Mag CarShow in Soledad this past sat


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

cket.com/albums/kk189/extreme_sounds/Carshow2012102.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LegionS818 (Nov 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

djgooch said:


> View attachment 658737
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Badass bro, one that inspired me for my bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup gooch how u been brotha


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> sup gooch how u been brotha


Hey what's mikey? Been good n u bro??? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

been good bro are u guys gonna try and make it out to the lowrider fresno show


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> been good bro are u guys gonna try and make it out to the lowrider fresno show


That's good bro.. How ur pops doin ?? 
At this point I don't this so but you never know what happens 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> been good bro are u guys gonna try and make it out to the lowrider fresno show


I'm also tempted to start sanding down my paint and finish some of the parts I never got done on my bike n then take it out again 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

djgooch said:


> I'm also tempted to start sanding down my paint and finish some of the parts I never got done on my bike n then take it out again
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


hes doing good bro ... would be nice to see ur bike back out


----------

